# We talked about rear cinches, now breast collars



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Do you regularly ride with one?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

No only when roping. I have contemplated getting one to match my show reining saddle but have not yet. Have to be careful as with some horses they get in the way.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I always have one on when I am riding, except for bareback of course.


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Nope. I don't have one. I've been thinking about getting one, though._


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

yep, i hate riding without one, unless its bareback.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

I recently began using a breast collar. Recently being the last few years. I'm riding more hilly areas than I used to and breast collars help keep a saddle from sliding back. You do have to be sure they fit correctly.


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

I have to have one on my TN Walker Spirit. They way he gaits, his saddle just slides like crazy


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

On my QH gelding that I mostly just trail ride, yes. He has high withers, his saddle fits really well and I've never had a problem, it's just a precaution.

On my mare, never.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Nope don't use one at the moment. I love the look of them though and am looking for one that i LOVE and matches me saddle. Normally only use one when roping...


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I ride with one because I don't have to overtighten my cinch to keep my saddle in place.


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

I always ride with one because I trailride alot and sometimes it is very hilly. Also I LOVE the way they look.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Never ride without one. I have a nice padded purple one that I put on Jester and I've noticed a major improvement in the sliding of the saddle when we run. This was about seven years ago, and sicne then I can't go collar-less!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

I never rode with one until I got Bo. His former owner rode with an old re-done 1800s saddle (super heavy with a METAL horn), a breast collar, and two cinches. But he still always cinched up the poor guy too tight I felt! The rule of thumb is two fingers should fit through, I couldn't even get it off his skin! 

It made me upset. I ride with a light saddle, and I don't weigh that much, so generally I don't have to cinch up that tight. so I only use a breast collar for rough trail rides, but nothing else. When we start doing barreling racing, I will use one for that and playdays. But regular riding no. Plus, I got one a garage sale, and have to see if it will even fit him, as the other one my freind had didn't fit.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Someone had given me a black neoprene one, but it's way too big on Toby. Someone else gave me a Weaver felt and it fits him a lot better.

I like the looks of them too.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I ride with one for looks more than need. In Ohio, it's pretty flat so there's no real need for breast collars


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

I do, but I ride trails with lots of hills.


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

I won't ride with anything less than a breast collar and back cinch, and the last time I did (in a borrowed saddle that didn't even have attachments for either), I was nervous about every shift of the saddle ('course, the fact that the saddle was just all around too big for me didn't help...)
Except for on Ruby, who has really low withers, and when I'm trail riding, I don't really need a breast collar or flank cinch, but I'm just so used to having them, I just can't imagine going without. ^^;


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

RubaiyateBandit said:


> I'm just so used to having them, I just can't imagine going without. ^^;


Isn't it funny how we get used to pieces of equipment?


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

ridesapaintedpony said:


> Isn't it funny how we get used to pieces of equipment?


I know, I'm so used to girth, breast collar, flank cinch, double check the girth, head stall, and go, if I'm missing a part of that, I just get lost and start to fumble!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Again, with me, it is the same as with the back cinch. My breast collar is always on my saddle so that I don't have to take it off, then put it back on, then take it back off depending on what i am doing that day. I mainly do trail rides (sometimes in very hilly areas) and ranch work. IMHO, a breast collar is a must-have for any kind of ranch or cattle work involving a rope. I honestly don't know how those old cowboys did it back in the days prior to the breast collar. I can only imagine that their horses got used to being cut in half by the cinch. Also, if a breast collar is the right type and fitted correctly, it can prevent the saddle from slipping off the side of the horse and down under their belly in an accident. I have always ridden with one and to me, it just feels like a necessity even if it really isn't. When I don't have a breast collar, it feels like I am riding around naked. LOL.

And of course, proper fitting is a must. If it hangs down over the point of the shoulder or if it is too tight, it raises the risk of wearing sores on the horse. I had a friend that used those really wide "steer roping" breast collars like this







and he had it too far up on his horse. When he started to pull a heavy steer, the breast collar moved up on the horse and choked him completely down. Very not cool, I will never have one like this. The one that I use is the pulling type collar that attaches to the swells of the saddle instead of the d-rings. I recently got a new one and I guess I need to get a pic but it is something like this







.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Hardly... I used to, but not anymore because I need a new one... lol.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I ride with one usually...even with a bareback pad, I like to put one on, as it keeps the pad from slipping so far back...


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

I always ride with one... Of course, I do a lot of ranch riding, but even when showing. I've had them save me from a wreck a few times. When your saddle slips, it might be the only thing keeping you upright. Plus my mare has NO withers, so it helps to keep the saddle in the right spot, too.


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

Yes! I always have to have a breast-collar. Cheyenne has high withers and a long, narrow back. Her saddle slides like crazy if I don't.


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

I ride with one. Got in the habit when I was trail riding alot to keep the saddle from sliding back in the hills


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I always use a breast collar as well but placement is an important consideration.

Too high on his chest and, as smrobs pointed out, can choke a horse. Too low and it's useless. Placed too low on the saddle and you interfere with his shoulder movement. Too tight causes stress everywhere but too loose and you may as well not have one at all.

Let's see some pictures on how your collar looks on your horse.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

That's a good idea! The one I was using won't fit Bo with my saddle, so I will have to try another one out on him. I am going to see him later today, so hopefully I can find one around the barn and try it on him =]


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I don't normally ride with one, but I have one and I used it to show to keep the saddle on when barrel racing. (And I think it looks pretty!)


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Here is a picture of my baby all tacked and ready to go riding earlier today! (with a breast collar on I found that fit him) =] And please excuse my non-matching tack. That's what happens when you tell family members you want new tack for Christmas!! Haha. Hopefully I can have matching tack some day though 










We had a good ride! There was me, my freind and her first time to actually 'ride' a horse, my BO and his ex-wife. (They are still friends, and their love for horses is stonger than them fighting and hating each other) 










It is funny though, cuz since my boy is still green, he trots wonderful! But I ask him to lope today and he crow hopped several times. Not big, I could barely tell he was doing it. But my BO said he would grow out of them. He just isn't used to it, and it feels weird at first. I think lungeing him with a saddle on and getting him to lope would help...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Chevy, I am not sure if you are aware but your bit is on upside down.  Not sure if you maybe meant to do it but I thought I would mention it.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I feel like they give a more complete look. I always use them when I can. I don't have one for Kainne yet though..
I don't see the point in not using things like breast collars and back cinches when you have the choice to. generally you won't need it, but what if you do? it's better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it, isn't it? =)


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Chevy, I am not sure if you are aware but your bit is on upside down.  Not sure if you maybe meant to do it but I thought I would mention it.


Oh my gosh  are you serious? I had no idea! Is that painful? The bit itself has the same design both sides! That's what my trainer said, I had no idea. Does it bother him? He has been riding good :-(


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

The teardrop ring should be at the bottom for the reins. The round ring should attach to the headstall. I suspect the action of the bit would work the same either way as it appears to be a simple broken mouthpiece and the cheeks look to be about the same length from mouthpiect to rings.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Appyt said:


> The teardrop ring should be at the bottom for the reins. The round ring should attach to the headstall. I suspect the action of the bit would work the same either way as it appears to be a simple broken mouthpiece and the cheeks look to be about the same length from mouthpiect to rings.


Okay, good. And that's exactly what it is.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, it wouldn't hurt him. It would just make the action a little milder, especially since you don't have a curb strap on it. No worries, no damage done.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

He does have a curb strap though. It's a chain one. Maybe it blends in? But he has one. Thank you ladies =]


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

ChevyPrincess said:


> The bit itself has the same design both sides! That's what my trainer said, I had no idea.:-(


Time to find a new trainer!!!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

kevinshorses said:


> Time to find a new trainer!!!


100%!

Incidentally, depending on the shape of the mouth piece, it can be very severe upside down.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I might not expect a trainer to know everything but how to put on a bit would be on the list of what even a dumb trainer should know. Incidently that is one of the more common bits in western riding so there is really no excuse for someone that represents themselves as a proffesional to let you ride with it upside down.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks. He really does know a lot. He has the best mannered stallion I have ever met. He is going through a divorce, and they are dividing up the ranch, so he hasn't been up-to-date as best he should I guess. That's one of the only things that I have ever had problems with. But if the bit is the same, it is facing the right way, I know that would be a huge problem, but it is facing the right way, and it is smooth all around you know, why does the loop rings make a difference? Is it a weight thing?

*I will change it of course, I just want to know why it makes a difference for that kind of bit.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

The distance between the mouthpiece and the end of the ring is different on the top and bottom resulting in a difference in leverage and where the bit goes when you pull on the reins.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

There is also the balance of the bit. Your curb chain is on the correct rings but since the bit is upside down, it is useless.

You also stated that this is the only thing that he did wrong - but if you didn't know how to fit a bit, how would you know what else is incorrect in how he is training you? 

I agree with Kevin in that it's time to at least check out other trainers. Apparently you are paying money for terrible results. You have a very forgiving horse - another horse may try to kill you if you used that bit the way it is - mine probably would (LOL)


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

I know quite a bit about horses. I watch John Lyons videos and thats what this man trains by. I have seen my trainer do amazing work in the round pen, and he saddles properly. I need a trainer more as moral support. I have learned a lot from him, and he has learned some from me. 

I do have a very good horse. The poor guy! Well, at least I won't make this mistake again! I purchased a book online about fitting bits for myself, and what kinds of bits to use for different disciplines and different levels of the horse's training. I want to gain knowledge like that so I don't have to depend on other people's words so I know the answer myself.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

I always ride with a breast collar also, unless bareback of course. I'm thinking about not riding with one unless on the trails tho from now on.


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

i always use one just because i like the way it looks on my horse were with some horses i looks funny on my horse looks good with it. I would recommend a three-point hook for anyone looking, even though i like the look of the tripping/tripper breastcollars they can only be used in roping and cutting and in some W.S.C.A events and most small town rodeos you can use them for everything. The tripping ones can be dangerous hencs the name tripping they can easly tripper your horse when running or making a sharp turn for a cow. I know someone that they had a tripper on and the horse got caught up in it and ended up falling to the ground snaping its neck and breaking a leg, that was in barrels but they dont usualy do that.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

> tripping/tripper breastcollars


I have never heard this term. What style is this? Pic please..


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Pulling Collar:









Tripping collar:


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Is this a tripper?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Huh, that's odd. I have never seen a breast collar like that. It looks to be similar to a decorative tripping collar. Personally, I would try to find a way to attach it to the cinch between her front legs. If there isn't a way to do that, you just need to make sure that it never gets tight across her throat right there cause it could easily choke her.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I think that breast collar is strictly for show. Personally, I would never use it while trail riding.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Huh, that's odd. I have never seen a breast collar like that. It looks to be similar to a decorative tripping collar. Personally, I would try to find a way to attach it to the cinch between her front legs. If there isn't a way to do that, you just need to make sure that it never gets tight across her throat right there cause it could easily choke her.


I believe it was someone's old show tack. I don't really use it. I took the picture to let the person know I received it.


----------



## spence (Nov 8, 2009)

i use one now. never really used to, but with some of the riding we did i the last year and a half up at camp/school, i swear by 'em now.


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

i do, i ride with a back cinch,breast collar,and a tye down if im barrel racing.i dont really like to ride with a breastcollar if im on my tn walker as she thinks shes supposed to back up whenever the breastcollar first touches her.


----------

